# My Newest Catfish



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Adorable! Where did you get him? How old? Tell some more about adorable kitty!


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh and congrats! 
What tank is he going into?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Acro said:


> Adorable! Where did you get him? How old? Tell some more about adorable kitty!


 He is actually not new. 
Ive had him for about a year and a half. He was appx. 6 weeks old when adopted from shelter.


The smartest, most dog-like cat Ive ever had. 

I only adopt black cats now from SPCA because they are the most likely to not get adopted at shelters. 

Superstitions from the middle-ages about black cats linger on into the 21st century. Go figure.

Bump:


OVT said:


> Oh and congrats!
> What tank is he going into?


LOL :laugh2:


----------



## Thelongsnail (Dec 2, 2015)

I love him!

It seems that every now and then a rescue cat will turn out to be much more intelligent, social, and affectionate than expected. We had one until last November who was our "people cat" and he seemed to think he was a person. He was certainly loved as much as one.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Discusluv said:


> Okay, I know, not aquatic.
> 
> But, he will eat fish if given the opportunity


 Just place him in an empty aquarium and take a photo-completely relevant to the forum that way ^.~
Btw love this photo looks like an "why did you wake me just to take a stupid photo?"


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

We have a black cat, too- had problems with his behavior a while back and I refused to give him up to a shelter because I knew he would be unlikely to get adopted (he's almost fourteen). We still have to deal with his issues, but I love him. He is _very_ people friendly and will come when called, sit on command for treats. Hates other cats, so he's the feline ruler of the house.


----------



## fart_storm (Mar 18, 2019)

not what I was expecting but not surprised x)


----------

